# Anti Freeze



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

Check Mine Last Week And Found What Apeared To Be Dog Grap On The Dipstick, Called The Dealer And They Flushed And Filled With New At No Cost. While I Was In There I Had Them Check For Front Tire Rub And Sure Enough Both Where Rubbing They Also Took Care Of That. Did I Mention The Also Repainted The Car Since I Was Not Happy With The Paint. I Know That This Car Has Bean A Bit Of A Hassle But Its Worth It. It Truelly Helps To Have A Dealer That Does Not Ask Questions Or Gives Me The Run Around, They Simple Take Care Of Me At All Cost. 

Kurt


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KURT said:


> Check Mine Last Week And Found What Apeared To Be Dog Grap On The Dipstick, Called The Dealer And They Flushed And Filled With New At No Cost. While I Was In There I Had Them Check For Front Tire Rub And Sure Enough Both Where Rubbing They Also Took Care Of That. Did I Mention The Also Repainted The Car Since I Was Not Happy With The Paint. I Know That This Car Has Bean A Bit Of A Hassle But Its Worth It. It Truelly Helps To Have A Dealer That Does Not Ask Questions Or Gives Me The Run Around, They Simple Take Care Of Me At All Cost.
> 
> Kurt



*This is what a dealer is supposed to do. It's a shame that, with all the negatives coming out of dealerships, when someone posts a positive it is headline news. 

Ya got a good one.*


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You got your car repainted??????? Holy crap. How did you do that? I don't much care for the single stage paint they put on the car. It chips so easily. Sounds like a killer dealership.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Wish I had somewhere like that.

Here its enough problem getting it in, much less getting a problem fixed


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

*my dealership*

my dealership told me that the slug on the coolant stick was suppose to be there to fill any air leaks were found. if you have a leak the coolant was suppose to sluge to stop the leak. i told him that was a new one and i did not agree needless to say he did not flush it i had to pay a 2nd hand store to do it. this is also the same guy who tells me the rear end whine is normal.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

jmd said:


> my dealership told me that the slug on the coolant stick was suppose to be there to fill any air leaks were found. if you have a leak the coolant was suppose to sluge to stop the leak. i told him that was a new one and i did not agree needless to say he did not flush it i had to pay a 2nd hand store to do it. this is also the same guy who tells me the rear end whine is normal.


Sounds like someone put some Bars Leaks or similar leak-stopper in there.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

We had a few GTO's here with the paint problem. GM sent engineers down and we couldnt repaint the cars. We had to take the heat gun to them for whatever reason and that supposedly fixed the problem.


----------

